# Solved: Can't remotely access router even after config



## ckey (Nov 14, 2011)

We have an Asus RT-N56U router at home, which is connected directly to a cable modem. I am attempting to remotely access the router's interface, and am having trouble doing so even after configuring it properly. I configured the router's firewall to allow remote access, using port 8080. I also set up DDNS, although I tried connecting using both the IP and the DDNS name.

I also set the router to respond to pings, and I am able to successfully ping the router (from a remote location) using both the DDNS name and the public IP. But when attempting to connect using my browser, it doesn't work. I have tried multiple browsers, multiple remote locations, and disabling my computer's firewall, all with no success. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi ckey, and welcome to TSG.

The ping replies may be coming from your cable modem and not the router.

Is your cable modem set to act as a gateway and pass all internet traffic in both directions or is it running as a router with its own NAT function? If it is running as a router, you may need to set up port forwarding on.


----------



## ckey (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi and thanks for your welcome and reply.

The cable modem is not configured as a router - it passes network traffic straight through. 

In fact, the Asus router is new, and with the old router I had no problem remotely accessing it. Also, the ping was not working (with the new router) until immediately after I configured the router to respond to pings, so clearly it is the router that is responding.

Thanks again for the help...any other ideas?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I found a link to a PDF file of the RT-N56U user's manual in English on this page:
http://www.asus.com/Networks/Wireless_Routers/RTN56U/#download

Skimming through the user manual, I could not find any information that indicated the router supported remote access to the router's Web GUI. Did I miss it?


----------



## ckey (Nov 14, 2011)

I couldn't find it either, but in various reviews online it is mentioned as a feature. See for example http://reviews.cnet.com/routers/asus-rt-n56u-dual/4505-3319_7-34200558-2.html?tag=mncol;rvwBody

And also, I found the feature when configuring the router, on the advanced section under firewall. I will try to attach a screenshot of the GUI.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You don't seem to be the only one with the same problem ...
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...rd_id=11&model=RT-N56U&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

By any chance, were you using a different port number than 8080 with the old router? If so, there may be a possibility that your ISP is blocking access to port 8080 and you might try setting up access on the new router to use the old port number.


----------



## dpl (Nov 15, 2011)

possible if you have static internet ip am not sure with this dynamic dns, but if you are on the same network u can use the local ip of the router to gain access to its web interface


----------



## ckey (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't recall if it was 8080 or something else, but I tried switching the port number yesterday right before I posted my last reply, and it didn't work, but then today it started working. Not sure why, maybe it took some time to kick in. Anyway, not sure exactly what the problem was, but I'm considering the issue solved.
Thanks very much for all the help.


----------

